# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορα Laptop...MAC?

## gsmeros

γεια σας.
ενδιαφερομαι αυτο το καιρο να αγορασω ενα λαπτοπ.
κ σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αγορασω εναν μακ προ.
ειδα μια πολυ καλη προσφορα με 2.000 (2.2 , 2gb ram , gf 8600gt ... ) macbook pro.
ειμαι 2οετης φοιτητης (ημτυ)
και ολα αυτα τα χρονια ασχολουμε με ... windows...
θα μπορω να τον συνδεσω σε δικτυο με αυτο το pc που εχω τωρα?
τι προβληματα θα εχω με τον μακ?
τι θα με δυσκολεψει?
θα θελησω αργοτερα να συνδεσω το λαπτοπ με μια hd full 1080p τηλεωραση , 
θα εχω προβλημα?

ευχαρηστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## kadronarxis

Ναι, αγορά mac γενικώς(laptop ή desktop).
Αξιοπιστία, σταθερότητα, ανοσία στους ιούς.
Σε περιβάλλον programming,  δε θα συναντήσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Αν χρειαστείς autocad,περνάς σε partition τα win και καθάρισες.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ: www.myfirstmac.com
Και την ιστοσελίδα του μεγάλου javaman, papo: javapapo.blogspot.com

----------


## PlanB

> θα μπορω να τον συνδεσω σε δικτυο με αυτο το pc που εχω τωρα?


Έχω ένα MacBookPro 17" και είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε δίκτυο με PC στη δουλειά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up: 




> τι προβληματα θα εχω με τον μακ?


Πέραν αυτού του software, όπου -όπως σού τόνισε ο kadronarxis, περνάς τα windows και καθάρισες-, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αντιμετωπίσεις άλλο πρόβλημα.
Κι αν προκύψει κάτι, εδώ είμαστε...  :Cool: 




> τι θα με δυσκολεψει?


Δεν βλέπω τίποτε που θα σε δυσκολέψει. Το MacOS είναι το πιο φιλικό προς τον χρήστη λειτουργικό που υπάρχει, ιδιαίτερα φιλικό σε όσους αφήνουν άλλες πλατφόρμες.
Και το Leopard, που έρχεται τον Οκτώβρη  :Worthy: , είναι εξαιρετικό upgrade.




> θα θελησω αργοτερα να συνδεσω το λαπτοπ με μια hd full 1080p τηλεωραση , θα εχω προβλημα?


Δεν θα έχεις απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## haHa

> θα θελησω αργοτερα να συνδεσω το λαπτοπ με μια hd full 1080p τηλεωραση , 
> θα εχω προβλημα?
> 
> ευχαρηστω εκ των προτερων.




*edit:* απο οτι ειδα η dvi εξοδος υποστηριζει τελικως hdcp οποτε θα μπορεις κατα πασα πιθανοτητα να εχεις 1080p στην τηλεοραση σου.
Οποτε αν του βαλεις ενα usb blueray ή hd-dvd μαλλον θα βλεπεις κανονικα 1080p.

----------


## haHa

Απο οτι διαβαζω δε σε βλεπω για 1080p.Μαλλον για 1080i.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread....987&tstart=135
http://forums.applenova.com/showthread.php?t=22822

Iσως με αυτο το workaround να τα καταφερεις:
http://rtfm-nub.blogspot.com/2007/08...f-macbook.html


Δες και αυτο το laptop,που ειναι αισθητα πιο γρηγορο και με 3 χρονια εγγυηση και εχει και hdmi για σιγουρα 1080p.
Ειναι 17" :
http://www.hardshop.gr/shop/item.asp...=8067&catid=80

αλλα υπαρχει και 15.4":
http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=7706
http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=7708

----------


## gsmeros

mα το θεμα ειναιιι να παρω μακ.
σιγουρα δε δινει 1080π?
πια η διαφορα με τα hp που μου εδειξες πανω σε αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## haHa

Το hp εχει hdmi,οποτε ειναι σιγουρη η υποστηριξη 1080p.

Για το macbook pro οπως βλεπεις δεν ειναι σιγουρο...

----------


## weakwire

πάρε mac άντε να χάσεις και κανα pixel και κάτι έγινε , θα έχεις ισχυρό σύστημα με πολύ καλή ποιότητα κατασκευής

----------


## haHa

Το laptop απο πανω εχει και αυτο κορυφαια ποιοτητα κατασκευης(μαλιστα ειναι απο μαγνησιο) και λογικα δε ζεστανεται τοσο οσο το macbook pro, ειναι πιο δυνατο ,εχει και 3 χρονια εγγυηση και ειναι πιο επεκτασιμο/εξοπλισμενο.
Και παιζει και σιγουρα 1080p μεσω του hdmi.


Βεβαια δε τρεχει mac os x,ενα θεμα που ο χρηστης πρεπει να δει ποσο τον ενδιαφερει.

----------


## weakwire

η 15 άρα είναι πολύ πιο ακριβές από την 17' . βέβαι άλλο shop αλλά τόση διαφορα?

----------


## haHa

Βασικα δεν ειναι τοσο οτι ειναι απο διαφορερικα μαγαζια.
Το 15.4" σε πιο φθηνη εκδοση(με αλλα 45 ευρω βαζεις αλλο 1GB Ram χωρις να χανεις την εγγυηση):
http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=7705



Απλα το συγκεκριμενο 17 ειναι πολυ φθηνο!

Εινα μαλιστα καλυτερο,δυνατοτερο,πιο επεκτασιμο και με μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση απο το macbook pro 17" ,παρολο που ειναι 1100 ευρω φθηνοτερο!!

----------


## haHa

Καλυτερα ρωτα καποιον που εχει macbook pro και full hd τηλεοραση.

Οι πληροφοριες που βρηκα σχετικα με το θεμα στο internet ειναι διφορουμενες.

----------


## cassidy

> γεια σας.
> ενδιαφερομαι αυτο το καιρο να αγορασω ενα λαπτοπ.
> κ σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να αγορασω εναν μακ προ.
> ειδα μια πολυ καλη προσφορα με 2.000 (2.2 , 2gb ram , gf 8600gt ... ) macbook pro.


Ως φοιτητής, δικαιούσαι έκπτωση 10% νομίζω.

----------


## cassidy

http://www.edustore.gr

----------


## gsmeros

thx για το site ... ιδεα δεν ειχα...
συμπληρωσα μια αιτηση , κ λεει θα επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σας.
γιατι θελει κωδικο στο site για να μπει.

----------


## ariadgr

> thx για το site ... ιδεα δεν ειχα...
> συμπληρωσα μια αιτηση , κ λεει θα επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σας.
> γιατι θελει κωδικο στο site για να μπει.


Ρώτα για τις ειδικές τιμές που διαφημίζει η Rainbow ότι έχει στη Mediamarkt για φοιτητές.

----------


## haHa

> Ρώτα για τις ειδικές τιμές που διαφημίζει η Rainbow ότι έχει στη Mediamarkt για φοιτητές.


Ενδιαφερον!!!

Που το διαφημιζει αυτο???

Γιατι η αλλη διαδικασια μεσω του http://www.edustore.gr μου φαινεται χρονοβορα

----------


## weakwire

sorry αλλά είναι λίγο χρονοβόρα

----------


## haHa

Μια εκτιμηση μπορεις να κανεις??

Γιατι ενδιαφερομαι..

Και ποια ειναι περιπου η διαδικασια?

Ξερω μπαινεις στο http://www.edustore.gr συμπληρωνεις την αιτηση,σου δινουν κωδικο(ποσο καιρο παιρνει αυτο) και μετα??

----------


## ariadgr

> Ενδιαφερον!!!
> 
> * Που το διαφημιζει αυτο???*
> 
> Γιατι η αλλη διαδικασια μεσω του http://www.edustore.gr μου φαινεται χρονοβορα


www.rainbow.gr/BacktoSchool.html  :One thumb up:

----------


## gogos

> Καλυτερα ρωτα καποιον που εχει macbook pro και full hd τηλεοραση.
> 
> Οι πληροφοριες που βρηκα σχετικα με το θεμα στο internet ειναι διφορουμενες.


Λοιπόν μάλλον εγώ είμαι αυτός!!
Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν η sony Bravia μου είναι full HD. Πάντως όταν τη συνδέω με το hdmi (dvi - to - hdmi adapter) μου βγάζει 1024 Χ 768. Βγάζει και παραπάνω αναλύσεις αλλά δεν κάνουν για την οθόνη :Wink: 
Καλύτερα να μιλούσαμε με pixel γιατι στο site της apple λέει πως όταν συνδέεις εξωτερική οθόνη, μπορεί να βγάλει ανάλυση έως 2560 Χ 1600. Πιστεύω να είσαι καλυμένος :One thumb up:  
Γιατί δεν ρίχνεις μια ματιά http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html

----------


## gogos

> Μια εκτιμηση μπορεις να κανεις??
> 
> Γιατι ενδιαφερομαι..
> 
> Και ποια ειναι περιπου η διαδικασια?
> 
> Ξερω μπαινεις στο http://www.edustore.gr συμπληρωνεις την αιτηση,σου δινουν κωδικο(ποσο καιρο παιρνει αυτο) και μετα??


Λοιπόν εγώ πήγα σε ένα applestore.gr και συμπλήρωσα μια αίτηση και μετά απο 3-4 μέρες μου έστειλαν τον κωδικο σε e-mail.

----------


## haHa

> Λοιπόν εγώ πήγα σε ένα applestore.gr και συμπλήρωσα μια αίτηση και μετά απο 3-4 μέρες μου έστειλαν τον κωδικο σε e-mail.


Ωραιος, ευχαριστω!


Μετα ποια ηταν η υπολοιπη διαδικασια για την αγορα?

----------


## haHa

> Λοιπόν μάλλον εγώ είμαι αυτός!!
> Αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν η sony Bravia μου είναι full HD. Πάντως όταν τη συνδέω με το hdmi (dvi - to - hdmi adapter) μου βγάζει 1024 Χ 768. Βγάζει και παραπάνω αναλύσεις αλλά δεν κάνουν για την οθόνη
> Καλύτερα να μιλούσαμε με pixel γιατι στο site της apple λέει πως όταν συνδέεις εξωτερική οθόνη, μπορεί να βγάλει ανάλυση έως 2560 Χ 1600. Πιστεύω να είσαι καλυμένος 
> Γιατί δεν ρίχνεις μια ματιά http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html



Η αναλυση 1024x768 (αν πραγματι δειχνει με τετοια αναλυση στην τηλεοραση) ειναι και χαμηλη και τα δειχνει παραμορφωμενα (stetched) ολα γιατι ειναι αναλυση 4:3 και οχι 16:9 (wide).

Δεν υποστηριζει αναλυση τουλαχιστον 1280x720??



Kαι πραγματι το macbook pro σε οθονες υπολογιστων monitοr υποστηριζει αναλυσεις μεχρι 2560x1600 λογω dual link dvi.
Αλλα με τις τηλεορασεις το πραγμα ειναι διαφορετικο γιατι μπαινει και το hdmi στη μεση και το hdcp(κλειδωμα που θεωρητικα εφαρμοζεται μονο οταν βλεπεις ταινιες blueray ή hd-dvd) και υπαρχουν διαφορες ασυμβατοτητες.. 

Για δες και αυτο μηπως καταφερεις κατι καλυτερο:
http://rtfm-nub.blogspot.com/2007/08...f-macbook.html

----------


## beren79

Καλησπέ.ρα επιδή και εγς ενδιαφέρομαι για την αγορά ενως apple MC BOOK μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο site (εκτός απο αυτό της rainbow) στο οποίο μπορώ να κοιτάξω τιμές και εκδόσεις (για έρευνα αγοράς περισσότερο)?

----------


## cassidy

> Καλησπέ.ρα επιδή και εγς ενδιαφέρομαι για την αγορά ενως apple MC BOOK μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο site (εκτός απο αυτό της rainbow) στο οποίο μπορώ να κοιτάξω τιμές και εκδόσεις (για έρευνα αγοράς περισσότερο)?


Ένας συγκριτικός πίνακας τιμών, ανανεώνεται συχνά

http://www.wewantapplegreece.com/images/prices.htm

----------


## haHa

> Ρώτα για τις ειδικές τιμές που διαφημίζει η Rainbow ότι έχει στη Mediamarkt για φοιτητές.





> www.rainbow.gr/BacktoSchool.html


Κατι μου λεει οτι ειδικες τιμες δεν υπαρχουν,απλα εχει την προσφορα με 2 μηνες δωρεαν ασυρματο ιντερνετ απο τη wind.

----------


## beren79

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ cassidy

----------


## gogos

> Η αναλυση 1024x768 (αν πραγματι δειχνει με τετοια αναλυση στην τηλεοραση) ειναι και χαμηλη και τα δειχνει παραμορφωμενα (stetched) ολα γιατι ειναι αναλυση 4:3 και οχι 16:9 (wide).
> 
> Δεν υποστηριζει αναλυση τουλαχιστον 1280x720??
> 
> 
> 
> Kαι πραγματι το macbook pro σε οθονες υπολογιστων monitοr υποστηριζει αναλυσεις μεχρι 2560x1600 λογω dual link dvi.
> Αλλα με τις τηλεορασεις το πραγμα ειναι διαφορετικο γιατι μπαινει και το hdmi στη μεση και το hdcp(κλειδωμα που θεωρητικα εφαρμοζεται μονο οταν βλεπεις ταινιες blueray ή hd-dvd) και υπαρχουν διαφορες ασυμβατοτητες.. 
> 
> ...


Ώχ !!!! έκανα λαθος!! 1280 Χ 720 υποστηρίζει τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω :Respekt: 
Δοκίμασα αυτό που έλεγε στο λινκ αλλά ναί μεν μου βγάζει επιλογη για 1920 Χ 1080 (όχι στο displays στο εικονιδιάκι απο πάνω) αλλά τρεμοπαίζει. Μάλλον η τηλεόραση δεν το υποστηρίζει !

----------


## haHa

Ποιο μοντελο τηλεορασης εχεις ακριβως?? Γραφει πουθενα πανω full hd?


Aν τρεμοπαιζει , αλλα δειχνει τοτε μαλλον η τηλεοραση υποστηριζει την αναλυση αλλα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και τρεμοπαιζει.
Επισης μπορει να τρεμοπαιζει επειδη ειναι interlaced.
Ποσες αναλυσεις 1920x1080 σου βγαζει στο εικονιδιακι απο πανω? Δυο επιλογές ή μια ?

----------


## gogos

> Ποιο μοντελο τηλεορασης εχεις ακριβως?? Γραφει πουθενα πανω full hd?
> 
> 
> Aν τρεμοπαιζει , αλλα δειχνει τοτε μαλλον η τηλεοραση υποστηριζει την αναλυση αλλα υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα και τρεμοπαιζει.
> Επισης μπορει να τρεμοπαιζει επειδη ειναι interlaced.
> Ποσες αναλυσεις 1920x1080 σου βγαζει στο εικονιδιακι απο πανω? Δυο επιλογές ή μια ?


Την πήρα τον Δεκέμβριο του 2005 ( KLV-V32A10E ) και όχι δεν λέει για full HD πουθενά, απλώς λέει hd ready. 
Στο εικονίδιο λέει 1920 Χ 1080 NTSC . (Αλλά στο displays του system preferences την αναφέρει ώς interlaced άν και στο link που έδωσες το αναφέρει σαν bug).

----------


## haHa

Η τηλεοραση σου (αν ειναι αυτη) δεν ειναι full hd,δηλαδη δεν υποστηριζει αναλυση 1920x1080.Υποστηριζει αναλυση μεχρι 1366x768 Pixels

Οποτε δε μπορουμε να βγαλουμε καποιο συμπερασμα για το macbook pro.

----------


## alexis_21

Αν είναι αυτή που λέει ο haHa γιατί δεν πιάνει την μέγιστη 1366x768, αλλά πιάνει μόνο 1280x720? 

Δεν μπορείς να την πας πιο πάνω χειροκίνητα με SwitchRes X ή DisplayConfigX?

----------


## qwertyuiop

επίσης, τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια- απ'ό,τι βλέπω- δεν είναι συμβατά με mac ! Εκτός κι αν δε θέλεις παιχνίδια...

----------


## Πύρρος

> επίσης, τα περισσότερα παιχνίδια- απ'ό,τι βλέπω- δεν είναι συμβατά με mac ! Εκτός κι αν δε θέλεις παιχνίδια...


Boot Camp



[Ισως και Parallels στο μέλλον]

----------


## qwertyuiop

τι είναι το boot camp?

----------


## Πύρρος

Είναι ένα (δωρεάν) πακέτο από την apple που περιλαμβάνει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις και drivers για να κάνεις dual boot σε OS X και Windows σε ένα intel mac. (Επίσης μπορείς με κάποια δουλειά το dual να το κάνεις tripla και να βάλεις μέσα πιγκουίνους)

To parallels είναι ένα πρόγραμμα για να τρέχεις windows μέσα στο OS X χωρίς emulation αλλά με virtualization.

----------


## qwertyuiop

δηλαδή κάνεις τα ασύμβατα συμβατά? Αν είναι έτσι... αμέσως σε mac !

----------


## dtoubi

Είχα ένα μαύρο macbook 2.0 CD το οποίο και πριν 2 μήνες αντικατέστησα με ένα μαύρο (πάλι) Macbook 2.16 C2D. Εχω να πω οτι 1 1\2 χρόνο που γενικά "παίζω" με MAC πρόκειται για εμπειρία και δε θα επέστρεφα σε PC για κανένα λόγο. Αν χρειαστείς προγράμματα, παιχνίδια κλπ απλά βάζεις parallers το οποίο και απλά δουλεύει χωρίς προβλήματα. Το ερώτημα είναι όμως γιατί να το κάνεις? (Γενικά ρωτάω)

----------


## Stamatist

> Κατι μου λεει οτι ειδικες τιμες δεν υπαρχουν,απλα εχει την προσφορα με 2 μηνες δωρεαν ασυρματο ιντερνετ απο τη wind.


Tο back to school έχει να κάνει με 5% έκπτωση επι της τιμής του mediamarkt.
Το πάσο αρκεί για την mediamarkt. (+ το internet για το οποιο δεν μπορεσα να μαθω περισσοτερα!!?!?!?!)


Το edustore απο την άλλη ζητά βεβαιωση σπουδων από την σχολή (στην δική μου θέλει 7-10 μέρες για να μου την δωσουν!!!!!). Το edustore έχει έκπτωση 10% στις τιμές του www.applestore.gr.

----------


## bilp

παιδια,για οποιον ψαχνεται για αγορά mac, μην το σκεφτεστε καθόλου! ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογή...έχει πολλα συν κ ελαχιστα πλην!

----------


## kadronarxis

Συνεργασία rainbow με e-shop.gr

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...18/1427082.htm

----------


## ariadgr

> Συνεργασία rainbow με e-shop.gr
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...18/1427082.htm


Καιρός ήταν να καταλάβουν τα σαϊνια της Rainbow ότι είναι προς το δικό τους συμφέρον να συνεργάζονται με πολλούς μεταπωλητές.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Και ακόμα καλύτερο να φύγουν από την μέση οι ίδιοι  :Wink:

----------


## Gus

Για το macbook pro θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι...Για το 15,4'' και 2,2ghz


Η κάρτα γραφικών τραβάει από την μνήμη ram ή είναι μόνο τα 128mb dedicated;
Επίσης πόσα pixel εγγύηση εχει;Ο ένας πωλητής μου είπε ότι επειδή είναι led η οθόνη δεν μπορεί να βρω καμμένο pixel...Ο άλλος ότι είναι η κλασική εγγύηση όπως όλα τα laptop...
Μήπως αναμένεται κάποιο καινούριο μοντέλο;

----------


## haHa

> Η κάρτα γραφικών τραβάει από την μνήμη ram ή είναι μόνο τα 128mb dedicated;
> Επίσης πόσα pixel εγγύηση εχει;Ο ένας πωλητής μου είπε ότι επειδή είναι led η οθόνη δεν μπορεί να βρω καμμένο pixel...Ο άλλος ότι είναι η κλασική εγγύηση όπως όλα τα laptop...
> Μήπως αναμένεται κάποιο καινούριο μοντέλο;


Εχει μονο 128mb dedicated. Δεν τραβαει απο τη μνημη,δε χρειαζεται αλλωστε.
Δες εδω διαφορα επιδοσεις μεταξυ 15.4" 2.2GHz 128MB VRam και 15.4" 2.4GHz 256MB VRam (ελαχιστες διαφορες):
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...70#post1333070




Και πραγματι η οθονη του 15,4" ειναι led , αλλα φυσικα και αυτες εχουν καμμενα πιξελ.

Και η apple τις αλλαζει μονο αν ειναι πολλα τα πιξελ.Καποιος εδω μεσα θα σου πει ακριβως ποσα πιξελ.

----------


## Gus

Γιατί σκεφτομαι αν ειναι να πάρω το macbookpro να πάρω το 2,4ghz αν είναι 128Mb μόνο... Φτάνουν ρε φίλε haha αυτά? εδώ άλλα τραβάνε μέχρι και 1000mb από την ram...

----------


## ariadgr

> Για το macbook pro θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι...Για το 15,4'' και 2,2ghz
> 
> Η κάρτα γραφικών τραβάει από την μνήμη ram ή είναι μόνο τα 128mb dedicated;


128mb dedicated.




> Επίσης πόσα pixel εγγύηση εχει;Ο ένας πωλητής μου είπε ότι επειδή είναι led η οθόνη δεν μπορεί να βρω καμμένο pixel...Ο άλλος ότι είναι η κλασική εγγύηση όπως όλα τα laptop...


Χμμμ, αν στις LED οθόνες υπάρχει άλλη πολιτική δεν το ξέρω.
Ψάξε στο internet, στο apple.com/support και αν δε βρείς τίποτα, στείλε e-mail (στα Αγγλικά) στο uk.consumer @ euro.apple.com

----------


## haHa

> Γιατί σκεφτομαι αν ειναι να πάρω το macbookpro να πάρω το 2,4ghz αν είναι 128Mb μόνο... Φτάνουν ρε φίλε haha αυτά? εδώ άλλα τραβάνε μέχρι και 1000mb από την ram...


Μα εννοειται πως φθανουν.
Γιατι δεν κοιτας αυτο το τεστ για να πειστεις?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...70#post1333070


Τα αλλα φθηνα φορητα που δεν εχουν δικια τους μνημη ,τραβανε απο τη μνημη του συστηματος μεγαλο ποσα για να ακουγονται οτι εχουν καλη καρτα γραφικων.


Αλλα οσα εχουν καρτα γραφικων με δικια τους μνημη ειναι πιο γρηγορα.
Οσα εχουν καρτα γραφικων με μνημη που την παιρνουν απο τη κεντρικη, ειναι πιο αργες οι καρτες γραφικων.
Απλα ειναι ενα διαφημιστικο κολπο για να λενε (παρολο που εχουν μαπα καρτα γραφικων) οτι εχουν καρτα γραφικων με πολλα ΜΒ μνημη.

Διαβασε και εδω για να καταλαβεις:
http://www.notebookcheck.net/How-muc...se.2558.0.html

----------


## Gus

autocad 2d και 3d θα παιζει;

----------


## haHa

Ναι!

Αλλα αν ειναι να τρεχεις windows υπαρχουν αισθητα δυνατοτερα(με καρτα γραφικων 8700M GT) και ταυτοχρονα φθηνοτερα λαπτοπ(1500 ευρω) για αυτη δουλεια(εξισου ποιοτικα και με 3 χρονια εγγυηση)

----------


## Gus

το hp δεν λες το compaq? Το είχα δει από ένα link σου...απλά απίστευτο.απλώς θέλω mac πλέον :Wink:

----------


## haHa

Ναι αυτο λεω...


Αλλα αφου θελεις mac χιλιες φορες να παρεις το φθηνο macbook pro 2.2GHz και να μην σπταλησεις 530 ευρω για το 2.4GHz.
Παρε εναν σκληρο στις 7200 στροφες και θα εισαι πιο γρηγορος με λιγοτερα χρηματα.

----------


## Gus

ξέρεις μήπως αλλάξει το μοντέλο τους επόμενους μήνες;Κάθε πόσο αλλάζουν τα μοντέλα στην apple;

----------


## haHa

Ιανουαριο - Φεβρουαριο αναμενεται το καινουριο macbook pro.

Οταν δηλαδη θα βγαλει και η intel τους καινουριους επεξεργαστες penryn στα 45 nm .

----------


## Gus

έχεις κάποιο σχετικό site?όταν βγήκαν κι αυτοί την ίδια τιμή δεν είχαν με τους παλιούς macbookpro ?δηλ το καινουριο βασικο macbookpro περιπου στα 2000 euro δεν θα είναι?

----------


## haHa

Ναι στην ιδια τιμη θα ειναι περιπου,οπως εγινε και μετα προηγουμενα μοντελα.


Η apple παρουσιαζει παντα το καινουριο macbook pro με το που βγαζει η intel καινουριους επεξεργαστες.

Αρχικα core duo, μετα core 2 duo, μετα core 2 duo santa rosa . Και τωρα αναμενεται με core 2 duo penryn.


Υπαρχει σχετικη φημη (αλλωστε η apple ποτε δεν ανακοινωνει ποτε θα τα βγαλει) και link αλλα τωρα με καλει μια μπυρα!
Παντως αυτο που σου λεω ειναι μαλλον σιγουρο για τους penryn.

----------


## Gus

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Wink:

----------


## alexis_21

Τα link που παραθέτει ο haHa είναι πάρα πολύ ενημερωτικά! Ειδικά αυτό για τις κάρτες γραφικών.

----------


## power

Μια ερώτηση, για να μήν ανοίγω νέο thread : 

Ξέρει κανείς τι ισχύει για την εγγύηση, εάν κάποιος έχει αγοράσει macbook από Αμερική? Καλύπτεται στην Ελλάδα από τη Rainbow?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## haHa

Καλυπτεται για ενα χρονο.

Απλα καμμια φορα σου κανουν τους δυσκολους εδω.Αλλα καλυπτεται κανονικα!

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Γενικά με αυτήν την εταιρία ( :Wink:  όλα είναι λίγο δύσκολα... (rainbow) ακόμα περιμένουμε να γίνουν πράξη κάποιες υποσχέσεις από την Apple Europe... σχετικά με την ύπαρξη της κτλ. Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## kennyyy

> Μια ερώτηση, για να μήν ανοίγω νέο thread : 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι ισχύει για την εγγύηση, εάν κάποιος έχει αγοράσει macbook από Αμερική? Καλύπτεται στην Ελλάδα από τη Rainbow?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Ναι καλύπτεται. 100%.

----------


## power

Αυτό το καλύψαμε. Το εμπόδιο στην ιστορία είναι πλέον οι φήμες που λένε για νέα macbook μέσα στο Νοέμβρη.
Ίσως με έχει επηρεάσει το macrumors.com αλλά ολοι λένε οτι έρχονται μέσα στο πρώτο 15θημερο, για να προλάβουν thanks giving, χριστούγεννα κλπ.

Προς το παρόν υπομονή...

----------


## theosk

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι συμβατα με Xp;

Περα απ'αυτο η καινουρια σειρα τις Apple (για μεσα Νοεμβριου) τι πιστευετε θα μπορει να τρεξει Xp;

----------


## ariadgr

> Ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι συμβατα με Xp;
> 
> Περα απ'αυτο η καινουρια σειρα τις Apple (για μεσα Νοεμβριου) τι πιστευετε θα μπορει να τρεξει Xp;


Όλα τα Intel macs μπορούν να τρέξουν Windows XP SP2 ή Vista.

----------


## Gus

> ...οι φήμες που λένε για νέα macbook μέσα στο Νοέμβρη.
> Ίσως με έχει επηρεάσει το macrumors.com αλλά ολοι λένε οτι έρχονται μέσα στο πρώτο 15θημερο, για να προλάβουν thanks giving, χριστούγεννα κλπ.
> 
> Προς το παρόν υπομονή...


από το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ'αυτί :Worthy:

----------


## theosk

Α, ωαραια!
Μιας καιι επεσα σε expert member--ariadgr-- θα θελα να ρωτησω τα εξης:
Τα windows οταν τρεχουν στα mac τρεχουν ως εφαρμογη πανω στο ηδη υπαρχον λογισμικο των mac(πραγμα που αν συμβαινει επιβαρυνεται πολυ το μηχανημα) η οταν κανεις boot εχεις το δικαιωμα επιλογης ποιο απο τα 2 λογισμικα θελεις να τρεξεις?

----------


## ariadgr

> Α, ωαραια!
> Μιας καιι επεσα σε expert member--ariadgr-- θα θελα να ρωτησω τα εξης:
> Τα windows οταν τρεχουν στα mac τρεχουν ως εφαρμογη πανω στο ηδη υπαρχον λογισμικο των mac(πραγμα που αν συμβαινει επιβαρυνεται πολυ το μηχανημα) η οταν κανεις boot εχεις το δικαιωμα επιλογης ποιο απο τα 2 λογισμικα θελεις να τρεξεις?


Με το bootcamp της Apple (που περιλαμβάνεται στο leopard), τα windows εγκαθίστανται σε ξεχωριστό partition (NTFS ή FAT32) και επιλέγεις αν θα κάνεις boot σε windows ή Mac.
Έτσι τα Windows τρέχουν natively, σαν να ήταν PC.

Υπάρχουν και λύσεις τύπου Parallels που τρέχουν μέσα στο Mac OS, αν θέλεις κάποια λιγότερο απαιτητική εφαρμογή.

----------


## haHa

Υπαρχουν και οι 2 επιλογες!!

Η πρωτη γινεται μεσω parallels και η δευτερη μεσω bootcamp.

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Εκτός από τα τελευταία παιχνίδια ή βαριά cad προγράμματα, το parallels δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα...

----------


## power

> από το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ'αυτί


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=506

 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Thumbs up:  :Rocker:  :Rocker:  :Rocker: 

Και με τέτοια ιστοτιμία ευρώ/δολλαρίου, απλά θα αναμένω τα πρώτα που θα σκάσουν μύτη στο ebay...

----------


## theosk

Περα απο την κάρτα γραφικων σε τι αλλο θα ειναι αναβαθμισμενα;
Γιατι αν ειναι μονο αυτη η διαφορα μεταξυ τους εμενα δε μου λεει κατι το ιδιαιτερο..Ισως και να μην εχω καταλαβει καλα..
Αλλωστε οποιος αγοραζει  Mac πιστευω το τελευταιο που προσεχει ειναι η καρτα γραφικων..Σωστά;

----------


## ariadgr

> Αλλωστε οποιος αγοραζει  Mac πιστευω το τελευταιο που προσεχει ειναι η καρτα γραφικων..Σωστά;


Απο που βγαίνει αυτό το συμπέρασμα;  :Thinking: 
Λάθος το έχεις καταλάβει.

Δηλαδή κάποιος που χρειάζεται το μηχάνημα για επεξεργασία video, θα πάρει μηχάνημα που θα έχει κάρτα γραφικών με shared memory (π.χ. το mac mini ή το macbook); Όχι φυσικά.

----------


## kadronarxis

thee και ariad, εγώ πάντως έχω μπερδευτεί με τα 2 ίδια εικονίδια.
Στην αρχή νόμισα ότι ρωτάει και απαντάει το ίδιο πρόσωπο....χεχε  :Razz:

----------


## Nix_

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=506
> 
> 
> 
> Και με τέτοια ιστοτιμία ευρώ/δολλαρίου, απλά θα αναμένω τα πρώτα που θα σκάσουν μύτη στο ebay...


Ναι αλλα με το τελωνειο τι γινεται?
Δεν θα πληρωσεις εκει ενα  τιμημα?
Ρωταω γιατι και γω ενδιαφερομαι για ebay αλλα δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται με εισαγωγη απο Αμερικη..

Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## power

> Ναι αλλα με το τελωνειο τι γινεται?
> Δεν θα πληρωσεις εκει ενα  τιμημα?
> Ρωταω γιατι και γω ενδιαφερομαι για ebay αλλα δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται με εισαγωγη απο Αμερικη..
> 
> Ευχαριστω



Κοιτα, το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι να βρείς πωλητή να στέλνει ευρώπη. Είναι λίγο δυσεύρετοι. Ακόμα πιο δυσκολο είναι να τον βρείς, και το macbook να ειναι καινούργιο, και επίσης να έχει και καλό feedback. Τέλος πρέπει να καταφέρεις να διευκρυνήσεις οτι η αποστολή θα γίνει μόνο με USPS και όχι με courrier, και με μικρότερη αναγραφόμενη αξία, και χαρακτηρισμένο ως "gift", προκειμένου να περάσει το τελωνείο. 

Μέχρι τώρα έχω βρεί πολύ λίγες περιπτώσεις, αλλά ακόμα δεν κυκλοφορούν πολλά 2.2 Ghz

Αν δε βρεθεί κάτι, μετά κοιτάς Aγγλία για να γλυτωσεις μόνο καμια 100-200 ευρώ.

----------


## spi

επειτα απο 13 χρονια χρηστης των windows, και μολις 2 μηνες χηστης του mac σου προτεινω mac book  pro με κλειστα τα ματια!!!! ισως να σου φανει περιεργο στην αρχη και να βριζεις την ωρα και τη στιγμη που το πηρες, αλλα καμια βδομαδα μετα δεν θα ξαναχρησιμοποιησεις windows... 
δες κι αυτο για να καταλαβεις τι σου λεω..http://youtube.com/watch?v=gBMZPbqO8tE

----------


## nightsky_30

3 ημέρες τώρα έχω ένα MacBook και νομίζω ότι I am in love  :Embarassed:

----------


## PlanB

> 3 ημέρες τώρα έχω ένα MacBook και νομίζω ότι I am in love


Καλωσήλθες στην οικογένεια των ευτυχισμένων Mac users!  :One thumb up: 

Ό,τι θέλεις, εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## turbojugend_gr

Λέγεται και λέγεται πολύ, αλλά είναι τόσο αλήθεια που δεν μπορώ παρά να το θυμίσω...

*Once you go Mac, you never go back.*

Μη το σκέφτεσαι καν.  :Wink:

----------


## maxcp

να ρωτησω κατι,αν αγορασω mac τους drivers απο routers του οτε κλπ drivers θα τους δεχεται?

----------


## Πύρρος

Οτιδήποτε παίζει με ethernet ή wifi παίζει χωρίς drivers και σαχλαμάρες (οι μόνοι drivers που χρειάζονται είναι της κάρτας σου). Για usb modems, απέφυγέ τα ή αν επιμένεις έλεγξε το site του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## maxcp

wifi χωρις drivers?δηλ του οτε το wifi router το παιρνει ετσι?

----------


## macgiorgosgr

Φυσικά. TCP/IP, Wi-Fi, Ethernet, HTTP, FTP, Unicode, SMTP, κτλ. κτλ. είναι έννοιες ανεξάρτητες λειτουργικού συστήματος.

----------


## tsopanos

εγώ που πέταξα τον HP Laserjet πάνω στον macbook όχι μόνο τον δέχτηκε αλλά εκτύπωσε κι αμέσως... ούτε οδηγοί, ούτε τίποτα

----------


## qwertyuiop

Σωστοοοος!  :One thumb up: 
Κι εγώ κάτι ανάλογο σκέφτομαι να πράξω και με την κάρτα γραφικών....

----------

